# This recent weather change and night fishing ?



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

What's everyone's thought on what this recent weather change will do to the night bite? We've had high 80's and low 90's for a few days and now it's dropped a good 10-15 degrees during day and looks the same into the weekend. I haven't fished enough years at night to know what to expect. Do many of you still have luck when the nights are colder like they are projected to be the next 3-4 days?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I wouldn't worry too much about the cooler weather, in the fact that it's cooler. the fish will still be there and feeding. the only hitch you may run into is that fact that there was a cold front. I usually night fish well into october and sometimes later for bass and they are usually more than willing to hit.


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

All I use for nite bass fishing is a buzz bait, after stable weather a cold front usually slows or turns them off this bite for a nite or 2.


----------

